

Things we never need to hear at another gamedev conference - mindplunge
http://programmerjoe.com/2009/09/20/50things/

======
pmjordan
Okay, I can understand why most of these are on the list, but this one stands
out like a sore thumb:

 _6\. Don’t trust the client, it is in the hands of the enemy._

When did that ever stop being true or important? In fact, amazingly many
people get this wrong, including many programmers I've come into contact with
as a consultant. The top suggestion for securing their server/service is
typically to use encryption even though they don't control the client. I don't
think this fallacy can be pointed out often enough!

~~~
jcl
The author titled his post "50 things _I_ never need to hear at another
conference". Presumably he feels he has heard this wisdom often enough to have
internalized it.

~~~
pmjordan
I dunno, the whole post read as if he was trying to make some kind of point
about accepted wisdoms, fashions and memes of the game industry. This one is
more of an indisputable fact.

~~~
JoeLudwig
Many of the things on my list are actually indisputable facts. That they are
true doesn't make them any less worthless to hear for the 100th time. This
post actually says as much about me as it does about the conference itself.
After four or five years of going to the same conference they tend to just run
out of content.

------
tptacek
The sad thing about this list is that the best barbeque in the _country_ is
just 20 minutes south of Austin, in Lockhart.

~~~
jcl
Here's a fun article from Calvin Trillin about an upset in the 2008 barbecue
rankings that placed the best to the _east_ of Austin:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/11/24/081124fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/11/24/081124fa_fact_trillin?currentPage=all)

~~~
tptacek
How weird that this comment could have been downmodded.

------
nathanb
Would have been more enlightening if the poster elaborated on why each item
was in the list. I can make guesses, but don't make me beg your question.

~~~
jcl
I'd guess that these items are on the list not because they are true or false,
but simply because they are repeated a lot within the industry.

------
pmichaud
I don't need a whiny top 50 [insert inane opinion about inane subject here]
story. Bad OP!

